# [RISOLTO] aiuto post-installazione

## barondem

Ciao!

Sono un nuovo utente che sta cercando di rimettere a nuovo un portatile un po vecchiotto tramite gentoo... L'installazione l'ho fatta seguendo il manuale x86 italiano ed è riuscita... Quasi: aldilà del fatto che non so se nella configurazione del kernel ho messo la famiglia di processore giusta (il processore è un celeron 540 da 1,86 GHz, lui mi dava Pentium pro ma io ho messo Pentium 4 based se non vado errato), non mi funziona la rete : in ifconfig mi da solo il loopback e di conseguenza non vanno né l'ethernet, né il WiFi e nemmeno il tethering USB con android... Il WiFi non mi aspetto che vada perché essendo una broadcom bcm94311 devo installare il fwcutter e fare tutta la procedura sua (giusto) mentre l'ethernet mi aspettavo funzionasse come avveniva con la live... Come variabile in /etc/conf.d/net ho messo

```
config_eth0="dhcp"
```

e ho installato il dhcd ma credo a sto punto che il problema sia nel kernel perché all'avvio mi da questi messaggi, pressoché uguali anche per wlan0:

```

net.eth0: ERROR: Interface eth0 does not exist

net.eth0: ERROR: Ensure that you have loaded the correct modules for your hardware

net.eth0: ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start
```

Ed altri relativi a servizi da essi dipendenti che ovviamente non partono neanch'essi (netmount, sshd)

Cosa dovrei fare per far funzionare la scheda ethernet?

Può essere utile se riporto qui il .config?

Grazie per l'attenzione!!! :Smile: 

P.s.: anche la scheda ethernet dovrebbe essere una broadcom...

EDIT: La scheda è una BCM5787M... Da ricerche si internet hop trovato una pagina della wiki di arch in cui dicevano di provare questa cosa e poi eventualmente di rendere permanenti le modifiche:

```
modprobe -r tg3

modprobe broadcom

modprobe tg3
```

Ebbene tg3 non me lo fa togliere perché mi dice che è built-in, e soprattutto mi dice che broadcom manca (modprobe: FATAL: Module broadcom not found.); mi pare quindi di capire che il modulo mancante sia quello, dico bene?

EDIT2: Ho trovato quel modulo (era il phy dei chip broadcom) e ho ricompilato il kernel con questo e tg3 come moduli e applicando la procedura col modprobe sia manualmente sia con uno script in /etc/local.d ma niente da fare... Cosa sbaglio? Sarà mica che devo provare a collegarcelo davvero un cavo ethernet nel frattempo?Last edited by barondem on Thu Aug 01, 2013 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Benvenuto

 *barondem wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
> Sono un nuovo utente che sta cercando di rimettere a nuovo un portatile un po vecchiotto tramite gentoo... L'installazione l'ho fatta seguendo il manuale x86 italiano ed è riuscita... Quasi: aldilà del fatto che non so se nella configurazione del kernel ho messo la famiglia di processore giusta (il processore è un celeron 540 da 1,86 GHz, lui mi dava Pentium pro ma io ho messo Pentium 4 based se non vado errato)

 

Ti consiglio di lasciare il default

 *barondem wrote:*   

> non mi funziona la rete : in ifconfig mi da solo il loopback e di conseguenza non vanno né l'ethernet, né il WiFi e nemmeno il tethering USB con android... Il WiFi non mi aspetto che vada perché essendo una broadcom bcm94311 devo installare il fwcutter e fare tutta la procedura sua (giusto) mentre l'ethernet mi aspettavo funzionasse come avveniva con la live... Come variabile in /etc/conf.d/net ho messo
> 
> ```
> config_eth0="dhcp"
> ```
> ...

 

Quando sei da live lancia 

```
lsmod
```

 oppure 

```
lspci -k | grep Kernel
```

 e aggiungi il modulo alla tua configurazione.

----------

## barondem

Credo di aver risolto... Il problema è che ora la connessione non si ci chiama più eth0 ma enp2s0 per via delle nuove regole di udev... Non sarebbe il caso di aggiornare l'handbook?

Per il processore: se lascio l'impostazione che ho messo io succede qualcosa di grave?

----------

## ago

 *barondem wrote:*   

> Credo di aver risolto... Il problema è che ora la connessione non si ci chiama più eth0 ma enp2s0 per via delle nuove regole di udev... Non sarebbe il caso di aggiornare l'handbook?

 

eth0 è generale, poi usi il tuo.

 *barondem wrote:*   

> Per il processore: se lascio l'impostazione che ho messo io succede qualcosa di grave?

 

Se hai sbagliato hai compilato il kernel con CFLAGS sbagliate, nulla di più

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## barondem

A dire il vero le CFLAGS che ho impostato io erano sempre le stesse in entrambi i casi: -march=i686 -O2 e -pipe... Giacché ti chiedo un'altra cosa: sempre secondo le nuove direttive di udev, il primo dispositivo in tethering USB si chiama ancora usb0 o non più?

----------

## barondem

Comunque grazie mille, ho risolto... Era semplicemente il nome della rete che non è più eth0...

----------

## pierino_89

 *barondem wrote:*   

> sempre secondo le nuove direttive di udev, il primo dispositivo in tethering USB si chiama ancora usb0 o non più?

 

Quando hai dubbi di questo tipo, usa 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 che ti mostra tutte le schede di rete disponibili. ifconfig senza opzioni ti mostra solo le schede di rete attive.

----------

## barondem

Già ma se funziona... Se non la rileva e da errore già all'avvio, non la mostra nemmeno in ifconfig -a o sbaglio? Ad ogni modo, metto risolto...  :Smile: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *barondem wrote:*   

> Già ma se funziona... Se non la rileva e da errore già all'avvio, non la mostra nemmeno in ifconfig -a o sbaglio? Ad ogni modo, metto risolto... 

 

Nel tuo caso funzionava, l'errore lo dava il servizio net perché hai richiesto una scheda di rete inesistente  :Razz: 

Prova tu stesso questi comandi, magari ti risulta[/code] più chiaro:

```
ifconfig enp2s0 down

ifconfig

[ora non si vede più enp2s0]

ifconfig -a

[così la vedi anche se è down]

ifconfig enp2s0 up

ifconfig

[ora si vede di nuovo]

```

----------

## barondem

Ah, udev, fino a quando abuserai della nostra pazienza? XD

----------

